# Aussie Draft of Work Health and Safety Codes of Practice 2011



## HomePaintersInfo (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Aussie painters, 

Here is the draft of the Australian Work Health and Safety Codes of Practice.

They are being adopted Nationally on the 1st January 2012.

You have till Friday 18 November 2011 to have your say on the new changes.

Check it out HERE.


----------

